
White Gloves or Not White Gloves (2011) - davidbarker
http://blogs.bl.uk/digitisedmanuscripts/2011/08/white-gloves-or-not-white-gloves.html
======
Rifu
The article was kinda meh but the blog it's on is actually really interesting
if you're into medieval books. Lost quite a bit of time today just browsing.

